# Brown Trout Secrets Revealed!



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Caught four nice trout this weekend, had a meal of them this night. Good food.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVruvXErxBM"]Kept one secret to myself.[/ame]


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We can only keep one here but 4 Rainbows.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You ever use Dipsy Divers? I tried finding some here but no one carries them.

big rockpile


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep. I have more than I need. Come on over and I'll fix you up!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

sevenmmm said:


> Yep. I have more than I need. Come on over and I'll fix you up!


Thanks but I think I can order them through Cabela's just not sure what size I want around here don't need to go that deep.

big rockpile


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

They are on sale at Cabelas too boot. Use the adjustment to allow the diver to veer away from the boat instead of diving down. The more veer the less depth and vice versa.

Also, be sure to get some rubber snubbers. Attach them to the back swivel of the diver and build your leader to the bait from the snubber.

If a big fish hits it will have enough give to keep the line from snapping.


----------

